# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دو راهی:برق امیرکبیر یا کامپیوتر تهران؟؟

## Mahdi110

رتبه منطقه در منطقه یک: 312
هر دو رشته را دوس دارم اما کمی از ریاضیات سخت کامپیوتر میترسم!

----------


## the END

کامپیوتر تهران

----------


## sepanta1990

سلام.
کامپیوتر تهران.
برق که سختترم هس

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> سلام.
> کامپیوتر تهران.
> برق که سختترم هس


هیچ کدوم!

----------


## Salsevome

سلام اگر میخوای به ایندت فکر کنی کامپیوتر تهران

دلیل :

اساتیدی که اونجا هستند اگر کمی تلاش کنی میتونی در بهترین دانشگاه های خارج بورس بشی چون اساتید معروفی دارند که میتونند انتقال بدن و در حال حاضر بهترین رشته برای بورس شدن تو دانشگاه های معتبر جهان برای درجات بالاتر تحصیلی کامپیوتر و ای تی هست

----------


## Mahdi110

دوستان نظر بدین

----------


## amiri

دانشگاه تهران از امیرکبیر بهتره. نرم افزارم از برق بهتره. من پارسال در عین ناباوری م شیمی تهران رو بعد از امیرکبیر زدم. بعدش فهمیدم چه اشتباهی کردم. الانم دیگه نمیشه انتقالی گرفت ...
برو تهران

----------


## mina.ha

سلام. من داداشم مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار شریف (ارشد) خونده و اصن اون چیزی که الان در مورد این رشته فکر میکنن، واقعیت نیست. نه درآمد ماهی 10 میلیون تو این رشته هس نه واسه بورسیه شدن جلو پات فرش قرمز پهن میکنن. الان مد شده فوری میگن دیجی کالا رو ببین چقد درامد داره یا اینکه میگن ما یک فامیل داریم که برنامه نویس اندروید هست و ماهی 15 میلیون در میاره. درحالیکه دیجی کالا اصن پروژه نرم افزاری نیست. بلکه یک پروژه تجارت الکترونیک هستش که شاخه ای از علم اقتصاده و در دانشگاه علامه هم این رشته رو گذاشته. دو تا برادری هم که این سایت رو ایجاد کردن، تو کار عکاسی و گرافیک بودن. برنامه نویس های اندرویدی هم جز موارد خیلی استثنا اگه یک میلیون در بیارن تو ماه راضی هستن. خیلی از برنامه نویسای خوب اندروید کسایی هستن که بدون مدرک دانشگاهی خودشون با کلاس رفتن یا کتاب خوندن یاد گرفتن. یکبار تو همین انجمن یکی نوشته بود دانشجوهای نرم افزار شریف از همون ترم اول ماهی 5 میلیون درآمد دارن. میشه لطف کنن آدرس اونجایی که ماهی 5 میلیون میده را بدن که برادر من با ارشد بره و همون 5 میلیونو بگیره؟ چرا این اطلاعات غلط رو میدین آخه؟ یعنی دانشجو از سال اول سالی 60 میلیون درآمد داره؟ تو 4 سال کارشناسی 240 میلیون در میاره؟ تو این لینک استادای شریف رشته های مختلف را توضیح دادن. در مورد کامپیوتر خود استاده داره میگه حقوق رو از ماهی یک و نیم میلیون حساب کنین و فکر نکنین میشه یک شرکت مثل واتس اپ راه بندازین و اینکه بیشتر شرکت های کامپیتری ورشکست میشن. من خودم به دلایل زیر بیخیال این رشته شدم. الان هم موندم بین برق یا صنایع البته بوعلی همدان قبول میشم.
اول اینکه باید روزی 10 ساعت بدون تحرک بشینی جلو کامپیوتر که واسه سلامتی و همینطور سلامت چشم ها مناسب نیست. برادر من که دوره کارشناسی هیکل ورزشکاری داشت، الان 15 کیلو اضافه وزن داره و چشماشم هر روز مثل یک کاسه خونه.
دوما این رشته جوری هست که اگر بخوای به روز باشی باید تا آخر عمرت درس بخونی. مثلا کسی که 15 سال پیش یک برنامه نویس خوب بوده با همون معلوماتش الان هیچکاری نمیتونه بکنه. البته برق هم این مشکل را داره اما در مورد صنایع و عمران و مکانیک اینجوری نیست.
سوما تو این چند سال اخیر بحث اپلای کردن و بورسیه گرفتن و خارج رفتن به سادگی قدیم نیست و به خصوص رو ایرانیا واسه همون بحث تحریم و اتمی شدن و غیره، حساسیت زیاد شده.
چهارما تو دانشگاه فقط 6 واحد برنامه نویسی یاد میدن و بقیه درسا بیشتر ریاضی هست. پس دانشجو باید خودش با کلاس رفتن بیرون مهارتای لازمو کسب کنه که اونم مشکلش اینه که خیلیها که اصن رشته کامپیوتر هم نخوندن این کلاسا را شرکت میکنن و برنامه نویسیو یاد میگیرن.
پنجم امسال وزارت علوم بخشنامه کرده که دیگه کامپیوتر گرایش نداشته باشه که باعث میشه درسای هر سه تا گرایشو تو کارشناسی بزارن و در نتیجه هیچ کدومو نمیتونن کامل یاد بدن.البته گویا بعضی از دانشگاها مثل بوعلی همدان اعتراض کردن و پیشنهاد دادن که از سال دوم به بعد گرایشی بشه

----------


## nikra

> رتبه منطقه در منطقه یک: 312
> هر دو رشته را دوس دارم اما کمی از ریاضیات سخت کامپیوتر میترسم!


درسای ریاضیات پایه و مهندسیشون مثل همه فقط کامپیوتر ریاضیات گسسته داره 
فکر میکنم درسای تخصصی برق ریاضیات بیشتری هم بخواد چون ما که مدار الکتریک هم پاس میکنیم همش ریاضیات و معادلس
پس لازم نیست از ریاضیات کامپیوتر بترسی

----------


## ali1st

خواهشا بازار کاراشونم ببین قول میدم از خنده روده بر بشی

----------


## Enigma

این دو تا که گفتی به هم ربطی ندارم تو باید بین برق و کامپیوتر یکی رو انتخاب کنی بعد دانشگاه.

----------


## Behrus58

قطعا و قطعا و قطعا 
کامپیوتر دانشگاه تهران

----------


## mehdirani

بیایید نگاهمون رو به نرم افزار تغییر بدیم
من الان دانشجو نیستم ولی یه خورده از علم نرم افزار بلدم خیلی کم
ولی با این حدود ماهانه 700 -800 تومن درامد دارم از نت و برنامه نویسی انجنانی هم نکردم
طرف هم میشناسم ماهانه 10میلیون به بالا درامدش فقط از پشتیبان دادن به سرویس های خودش خواستید نمونه های زیادی می گم که خودم باهاشون حرف زدم
و طرف هم میشناسم نرم افزار تهران شریف یا غیره خونده منتظره با فرش قرمز و ماشین بیان دنبالش ببرنش سر کار

----------


## simorghmmm

اخه بین برقو کامپیوتر مگه داریم مگه میشه معلومه برق بهتره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
برو یذره بازار کار رو ببین تا ببینی چی بهتره 
همه اون چیزایی که میگن نرم افزار و فلان و اپلیکیشن میسازی و پولدار میشی به این سادگی که فکر میکنید نیست 
بعدشم یه برنامه نویسی رو میشه با دوتا کلاس اینور اونور یاد گرفت
بعدشم شما رشته ای میری که شغلت تضمینه یا رشته ای میری که ایندت کاملا نامعلومه

----------


## mehdirani

فک کنم شما درک درستی از رشته کامپیوتر(نرم افزار) نداری
درسته برق رشته ی خیلی خیلی خوبیه!و بازار کار هم داره
اما کامپیوتر هم همین طور الکی و رشته ی بیخودی نیست
و دوم این که وقتی شما یه عمر صرف به علم می کنید و بیشتر وقت خودتون رو با اون می گذرونید
این علم بدست امده رو با دو تا کلاس رفتن نمی شه به دست اورد و تبدیل به برنامه نویس شد
برنامه نویسی هم نمیشه به عنوان شغل دوم در نظر گرفت چرا؟
چون باید هر روز زمان زیادی رو صرف کار با سیستم کنید تا چیزی بتونید ایجاد کنید
برنامه نویسی زبان نو هست
مقلا میزنم
ما تا چند سال پیش با نرم افزار ویژوال بیسیک برنامه میزدیم
ولی الان اون نرم افزار منسوخ شده و برنامه های دیگه ای مثل C  , c#,  c++
و غیره اومدن
نرم افزار برای کسایی به نظرم خوبه که همیشه به دنبال افزایش دانش خودشون باشن و به یه چیز که دست یافتن به اون بسنده نکنن



> اخه بین برقو کامپیوتر مگه داریم مگه میشه معلومه برق بهتره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> برو یذره بازار کار رو ببین تا ببینی چی بهتره 
> همه اون چیزایی که میگن نرم افزار و فلان و اپلیکیشن میسازی و پولدار میشی به این سادگی که فکر میکنید نیست 
> بعدشم یه برنامه نویسی رو میشه با دوتا کلاس اینور اونور یاد گرفت
> بعدشم شما رشته ای میری که شغلت تضمینه یا رشته ای میری که ایندت کاملا نامعلومه

----------


## Yaghi

کامپیوتر تخصص خاصی داری برو اگه هم که نه ول کن! چون چیز خاصی یادت نمیدن کلا تئوریکه که فایده نداره!

----------


## simorghmmm

> فک کنم شما درک درستی از رشته کامپیوتر(نرم افزار) نداری
> درسته برق رشته ی خیلی خیلی خوبیه!و بازار کار هم داره
> اما کامپیوتر هم همین طور الکی و رشته ی بیخودی نیست
> و دوم این که وقتی شما یه عمر صرف به علم می کنید و بیشتر وقت خودتون رو با اون می گذرونید
> این علم بدست امده رو با دو تا کلاس رفتن نمی شه به دست اورد و تبدیل به برنامه نویس شد
> برنامه نویسی هم نمیشه به عنوان شغل دوم در نظر گرفت چرا؟
> چون باید هر روز زمان زیادی رو صرف کار با سیستم کنید تا چیزی بتونید ایجاد کنید
> برنامه نویسی زبان نو هست
> مقلا میزنم
> ...


اقا مگه من یچیز بدی میگم 
فقط یه دور بازار کار برق و کامپیوتر ودرصد بیکاری هر رشته  رو نگاه کنید 
در ضمن من نگفتم که برنامه نویسی رو بکنیم شغل دوم بلکه گفتم حتی اگر بعد از خوندن برق امیبرکبیر بیکار هم بودی با چارتا کلاس میشه نرم افزارو اندرویدو کاملا فوت آب شد نمونه خیلی دیدم که میگم طرف هیچی بارش نبوده رفته یه برنامه نوشته زندگیش عوض شده 
به نظرم آینده معلوم و تضمین شده رو به آینده نامعلوم ترجیح بدید 
من بهت قول میدماگه برق امیر کبیر خودتو نشون بدی شرکتا براش دست و پا میشکنن 
طرف میشناسم که ترم 6 برق امیرکبیره و الان از یه شرکت استخدام شده و سرکاره 
بازم اگه خیلی فک ایده نرم افزاری دارید و یه تیم میتونید تشکیل بدید که یه پروژه درست درمون نرم افزاری راه بندازید میتونید کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کنید 
و اینم بگم شهر ما معدن زیاد داره هر مهندس برق حقوق ثابتش 6 ملیون تومنه و خیلیا الان دارن بالای 10 تومن حقوق میگیرن 
انتخاب با خودته آینده تضمین شده یا آینده نامعلوم

----------


## Yaghi

> اقا مگه من یچیز بدی میگم 
> فقط یه دور بازار کار برق و کامپیوتر ودرصد بیکاری هر رشته  رو نگاه کنید 
> در ضمن من نگفتم که برنامه نویسی رو بکنیم شغل دوم بلکه گفتم حتی اگر بعد از خوندن برق امیبرکبیر بیکار هم بودی با چارتا کلاس میشه نرم افزارو اندرویدو کاملا فوت آب شد نمونه خیلی دیدم که میگم طرف هیچی بارش نبوده رفته یه برنامه نوشته زندگیش عوض شده 
> به نظرم آینده معلوم و تضمین شده رو به آینده نامعلوم ترجیح بدید 
> من بهت قول میدماگه برق امیر کبیر خودتو نشون بدی شرکتا براش دست و پا میشکنن 
> طرف میشناسم که ترم 6 برق امیرکبیره و الان از یه شرکت استخدام شده و سرکاره 
> بازم اگه خیلی فک ایده نرم افزاری دارید و یه تیم میتونید تشکیل بدید که یه پروژه درست درمون نرم افزاری راه بندازید میتونید کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کنید 
> و اینم بگم شهر ما معدن زیاد داره هر مهندس برق حقوق ثابتش 6 ملیون تومنه و خیلیا الان دارن بالای 10 تومن حقوق میگیرن 
> انتخاب با خودته آینده تضمین شده یا آینده نامعلوم


اتفاقا اگر تخصص داشته باشی آیندت خیلی معلومه و از برق خیلی بهتره اما اگر چیز خاصی بلد نباشی هیچوقت کار گیرت نمیاد! بعد کامپیوتر فقط برنامه نویسی نیست!برنامه نویسی حرفه ای هم با چارتا کلاس ساده نمیشه یاد گرفت! مالتی مدیا هم هست که میشه باهاش ماهانه خداتومن دراورد! یا کامپیوتر میخونی میری سخت افزار تو کارخونه ها و شرکت ها کار میکنی! کلا بیش از حد کار داره کامپیوتر فقط باید تخصص از قبل داشته باشی و راحتو بدونی همین!بعد درامد نرم افزار از همه رشته ها بیشتره! ادمین سایت ورزش درامدش ماهی حدود 300 تا 600 ملیونه میدونستی؟؟؟ یا ادمین همین سایت کنکور میدونی چقدر در میاره؟

----------


## Diamond76

> رتبه منطقه در منطقه یک: 312
> هر دو رشته را دوس دارم اما کمی از ریاضیات سخت کامپیوتر میترسم!


بازار کار برق بهتره به نظرم

----------


## 7p7

فكر كنم با اين وضعيت شكشون بيشتر شد

----------


## behdad

برو كامپيوتر يه لحظه  هم شك نكن

----------


## stephanie

> ادمین سایت ورزش درامدش ماهی حدود 300 تا 600 ملیونه میدونستی؟؟؟ یا ادمین همین سایت کنکور میدونی چقدر در میاره؟



الزاما ادمين سايت صاحب امتياز سايت نيست و در قبال مبلغ نه چندان زيادي كارهاي پشتيباني رو انجام ميده. و شركت هاي كامپيوتري زيادي هستن كه با مبالغ كم براي شما يه سايت خوشكل درست مي كنن ودر آمدي كه شما از سايتت داري يه قرونش هم تو جيب اون شركت و مهندساش نميره ...

وب سايت ديجي كالا مثلا متعلق به يه شركت تجاري هست كه ممكنه كه شركت كامپيوتري كه پشتيبانش هست حالا بگو ماهي 10-20 ميليون  يا بيشتر از شركت  صاحب امتياز سايت براي پشتيباني بگيره ولي گردش مالي خود ديجي كالا ماهي چند صد ميليون تومن باشه كه چيزي از اون نصيب شركت كامپيوتريه نشه...

اين يه مثال بود تا بدوني  كه بيخود كامپيوتر رو تو فيلد خدمات طبقه بندي نكردن. شما به بقيه سرويس ارائه مي كني و ممكنه مشتريت از سرويسي كه تو بهش ميدي 100 برابر تو در آمد داشته باشه و حتي يك كلمه  هم از كامپيوتر حاليش نشه ...

----------


## ARTHUR

> سلام. من داداشم مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار شریف (ارشد) خونده و اصن اون چیزی که الان در مورد این رشته فکر میکنن، واقعیت نیست. نه درآمد ماهی 10 میلیون تو این رشته هس نه واسه بورسیه شدن جلو پات فرش قرمز پهن میکنن. الان مد شده فوری میگن دیجی کالا رو ببین چقد درامد داره یا اینکه میگن ما یک فامیل داریم که برنامه نویس اندروید هست و ماهی 15 میلیون در میاره. درحالیکه دیجی کالا اصن پروژه نرم افزاری نیست. بلکه یک پروژه تجارت الکترونیک هستش که شاخه ای از علم اقتصاده و در دانشگاه علامه هم این رشته رو گذاشته. دو تا برادری هم که این سایت رو ایجاد کردن، تو کار عکاسی و گرافیک بودن. برنامه نویس های اندرویدی هم جز موارد خیلی استثنا اگه یک میلیون در بیارن تو ماه راضی هستن. خیلی از برنامه نویسای خوب اندروید کسایی هستن که بدون مدرک دانشگاهی خودشون با کلاس رفتن یا کتاب خوندن یاد گرفتن. یکبار تو همین انجمن یکی نوشته بود دانشجوهای نرم افزار شریف از همون ترم اول ماهی 5 میلیون درآمد دارن. میشه لطف کنن آدرس اونجایی که ماهی 5 میلیون میده را بدن که برادر من با ارشد بره و همون 5 میلیونو بگیره؟ چرا این اطلاعات غلط رو میدین آخه؟ یعنی دانشجو از سال اول سالی 60 میلیون درآمد داره؟ تو 4 سال کارشناسی 240 میلیون در میاره؟ تو این لینک استادای شریف رشته های مختلف را توضیح دادن. در مورد کامپیوتر خود استاده داره میگه حقوق رو از ماهی یک و نیم میلیون حساب کنین و فکر نکنین میشه یک شرکت مثل واتس اپ راه بندازین و اینکه بیشتر شرکت های کامپیتری ورشکست میشن. من خودم به دلایل زیر بیخیال این رشته شدم. الان هم موندم بین برق یا صنایع البته بوعلی همدان قبول میشم.
> اول اینکه باید روزی 10 ساعت بدون تحرک بشینی جلو کامپیوتر که واسه سلامتی و همینطور سلامت چشم ها مناسب نیست. برادر من که دوره کارشناسی هیکل ورزشکاری داشت، الان 15 کیلو اضافه وزن داره و چشماشم هر روز مثل یک کاسه خونه.
> دوما این رشته جوری هست که اگر بخوای به روز باشی باید تا آخر عمرت درس بخونی. مثلا کسی که 15 سال پیش یک برنامه نویس خوب بوده با همون معلوماتش الان هیچکاری نمیتونه بکنه. البته برق هم این مشکل را داره اما در مورد صنایع و عمران و مکانیک اینجوری نیست.
> سوما تو این چند سال اخیر بحث اپلای کردن و بورسیه گرفتن و خارج رفتن به سادگی قدیم نیست و به خصوص رو ایرانیا واسه همون بحث تحریم و اتمی شدن و غیره، حساسیت زیاد شده.
> چهارما تو دانشگاه فقط 6 واحد برنامه نویسی یاد میدن و بقیه درسا بیشتر ریاضی هست. پس دانشجو باید خودش با کلاس رفتن بیرون مهارتای لازمو کسب کنه که اونم مشکلش اینه که خیلیها که اصن رشته کامپیوتر هم نخوندن این کلاسا را شرکت میکنن و برنامه نویسیو یاد میگیرن.
> پنجم امسال وزارت علوم بخشنامه کرده که دیگه کامپیوتر گرایش نداشته باشه که باعث میشه درسای هر سه تا گرایشو تو کارشناسی بزارن و در نتیجه هیچ کدومو نمیتونن کامل یاد بدن.البته گویا بعضی از دانشگاها مثل بوعلی همدان اعتراض کردن و پیشنهاد دادن که از سال دوم به بعد گرایشی بشه


@*mamad.hny*

----------


## mina.ha

> اتفاقا اگر تخصص داشته باشی آیندت خیلی معلومه و از برق خیلی بهتره اما اگر چیز خاصی بلد نباشی هیچوقت کار گیرت نمیاد! بعد کامپیوتر فقط برنامه نویسی نیست!برنامه نویسی حرفه ای هم با چارتا کلاس ساده نمیشه یاد گرفت! مالتی مدیا هم هست که میشه باهاش ماهانه خداتومن دراورد! یا کامپیوتر میخونی میری سخت افزار تو کارخونه ها و شرکت ها کار میکنی! کلا بیش از حد کار داره کامپیوتر فقط باید تخصص از قبل داشته باشی و راحتو بدونی همین!بعد درامد نرم افزار از همه رشته ها بیشتره! ادمین سایت ورزش درامدش ماهی حدود 300 تا 600 ملیونه میدونستی؟؟؟ یا ادمین همین سایت کنکور میدونی چقدر در میاره؟


کامپیوتر هم مثل هر رشته دیگه ای نقاط ضعف و قوت داره. ولی خیلی هاتون از دور یک چیزی شنیدید و باورتون شده. 
من تو پست قبلیم گفتم که حتی دیجی کالا هم پروژه نرم افزاری نیست چه برسه به سایت کنکور یا سایت ورزش. شما اگه بخواید همچین سایتی داشته باشید خیلی راحت میرید و نرم افزارشو میخرید و آدرس سایت هم میخرید و میشید ادمین سایت. اون چیزی که مهمه پیدا کردن مخاطب برای سایت هست که بعدش به شما آگهی های تبلیغاتی بدن. واسه نمونه ادمین همین سایت ارشد مکانیک خوندن نه کامپیوتر. کار کردن با یک برنامه هم اصلا نیازی به دانش نرم افزار نداره. همانطوری که شما با فتوشاپ یا ورد یا تلگرام یا بازی های رایانه ای کار میکنید، میتوانید با یک نرم افزار تحت وب مثل نرم افزار همین سایت کار کنید.

----------


## mina.ha

> فک کنم شما درک درستی از رشته کامپیوتر(نرم افزار) نداری
> درسته برق رشته ی خیلی خیلی خوبیه!و بازار کار هم داره
> اما کامپیوتر هم همین طور الکی و رشته ی بیخودی نیست
> و دوم این که وقتی شما یه عمر صرف به علم می کنید و بیشتر وقت خودتون رو با اون می گذرونید
> این علم بدست امده رو با دو تا کلاس رفتن نمی شه به دست اورد و تبدیل به برنامه نویس شد
> برنامه نویسی هم نمیشه به عنوان شغل دوم در نظر گرفت چرا؟
> چون باید هر روز زمان زیادی رو صرف کار با سیستم کنید تا چیزی بتونید ایجاد کنید
> برنامه نویسی زبان نو هست
> مقلا میزنم
> ...


دوست عزیز من خودم خیلی با کامپیوتر آشنا نیستم ولی به خاطر شغل برادرم یک چیزایی سر در میارم. برای مثال این چیزی که شما گفتید چند تا اشتباه داره. اول اینکه ویژوال بیسیک و c و c# و c++ نرم افزار نیستن بلکه زبان برنامه نویسی هستن که باهاشون نرم افزار مینویسن. ثانیا ویژوال بیسیک هنوز هم یکی از زبان های پرکاربرد هست که در ویژوال استودیو هم وجود داره.
اما این را  قبول دارم که این عیب برای رشته کامپیوتر وجود داره که مرتب همه چی تغییر میکنه بنابراین باید تا آخر عمر کاریت مثل یک دانشجو درس بخونی.

اتفاقا برنامه نویس شدن حرفه ای شدن چندان هم سخت نیست. به دلیل محیط های برنامه نویسی کاربر پسندی مثل ویژوال استودیو و اندروید استودیو و غیره، الان برنامه نویسی کار خیلی ساده ای شده. به خصوص اینکه شما میتوانید در کدهاتون از کدهای از پیش نوشته شده استفاده کنبد و الان هم در مورد هر چیزی و به هر زبان برنامه نویسی که در وب بگردی کدشو پیدا میکنی. در ضمن خیلی از دانشجوهای ارشد و دکترا رشته های دیگه برای انجام پایان نامه شان مجبورن برنامه نویسی رو به صورت حرفه ای یاد بگیرن.

----------


## mahmoudmo

راجع به بازار کار چند سال دیگه دارید صحبت می کنید دوستان؟ بعد سوال یه جوری القا میکنه که شناخت کافی از رشته ها وجود نداره برق و کامپیوتر کلی فرقشونه. فاز کاری و تحصیلیشون متفاوته. بحث بازار کار هم بگم هیچ ربطی نداره طرف برنامه نویس انقدر در میاره حالا برق هیچی نداره. منم مهندس برق میشناسم بخش مخابرات ماهواره میگیره دستش، 2 ماه کار میکنه 200 میلیون میدن بهش. ادم هم داریم دکتری و ارشد این درسا رو دارن ولی کارهایی که الان میکنن رو بشنوید مختون سوت میکشه. هر کاری زحمت و سختی خودش رو داره و همه چی وابسته به فرده که ببینه علاقش چیه و چقدر روی رشته اش میخواد کار کنه.

----------


## Yaghi

> الزاما ادمين سايت صاحب امتياز سايت نيست و در قبال مبلغ نه چندان زيادي كارهاي پشتيباني رو انجام ميده. و شركت هاي كامپيوتري زيادي هستن كه با مبالغ كم براي شما يه سايت خوشكل درست مي كنن ودر آمدي كه شما از سايتت داري يه قرونش هم تو جيب اون شركت و مهندساش نميره ...
> 
> وب سايت ديجي كالا مثلا متعلق به يه شركت تجاري هست كه ممكنه كه شركت كامپيوتري كه پشتيبانش هست حالا بگو ماهي 10-20 ميليون  يا بيشتر از شركت  صاحب امتياز سايت براي پشتيباني بگيره ولي گردش مالي خود ديجي كالا ماهي چند صد ميليون تومن باشه كه چيزي از اون نصيب شركت كامپيوتريه نشه...
> 
> اين يه مثال بود تا بدوني  كه بيخود كامپيوتر رو تو فيلد خدمات طبقه بندي نكردن. شما به بقيه سرويس ارائه مي كني و ممكنه مشتريت از سرويسي كه تو بهش ميدي 100 برابر تو در آمد داشته باشه و حتي يك كلمه  هم از كامپيوتر حاليش نشه ...


گل پسر سایت دیجی کالا فرق داره با سایت کنکور :Yahoo (21):  اون سی ام اس اختصاصی داره اما این سایت ورزش 3 و کنکور رو وردپرس هستن و کاره خاصی هم ندارن که بدی دست یه شرکت خاص! تنها هزینه ای هم که دارن هزینه هاست و دامین هست همین! بعد کلا منظورم این بود بستگی به خودم آدم داره! همون شرکت خدماتی که گفتی باید تخصص داشته باشی الکی نیست که!

----------


## stephanie

> گل پسر سایت دیجی کالا فرق داره با سایت کنکور اون سی ام اس اختصاصی داره اما این سایت ورزش 3 و کنکور رو وردپرس هستن و کاره خاصی هم ندارن که بدی دست یه شرکت خاص! تنها هزینه ای هم که دارن هزینه هاست و دامین هست همین! بعد کلا منظورم این بود بستگی به خودم آدم داره! همون شرکت خدماتی که گفتی باید تخصص داشته باشی الکی نیست که!


خب همين تاييد حرف من هست ديگه ..

الزامي نيست كه شما كامپيوتر بخوني تا بتوني كسب و كار اينترنتي راه بندازي ...

هزار تا شركت هستن كه حاضرن با قيمت خيلي پايين هاستينگ و پشتيباني رو برات انجام بدن ...

----------


## Mahdi110

> الزاما ادمين سايت صاحب امتياز سايت نيست و در قبال مبلغ نه چندان زيادي كارهاي پشتيباني رو انجام ميده. و شركت هاي كامپيوتري زيادي هستن كه با مبالغ كم براي شما يه سايت خوشكل درست مي كنن ودر آمدي كه شما از سايتت داري يه قرونش هم تو جيب اون شركت و مهندساش نميره ...
> 
> وب سايت ديجي كالا مثلا متعلق به يه شركت تجاري هست كه ممكنه كه شركت كامپيوتري كه پشتيبانش هست حالا بگو ماهي 10-20 ميليون  يا بيشتر از شركت  صاحب امتياز سايت براي پشتيباني بگيره ولي گردش مالي خود ديجي كالا ماهي چند صد ميليون تومن باشه كه چيزي از اون نصيب شركت كامپيوتريه نشه...
> 
> 
> اين يه مثال بود تا بدوني  كه بيخود كامپيوتر رو تو فيلد خدمات طبقه بندي نكردن. شما به بقيه سرويس ارائه مي كني و ممكنه مشتريت از سرويسي كه تو بهش ميدي 100 برابر تو در آمد داشته باشه و حتي يك كلمه  هم از كامپيوتر حاليش نشه ...


تشکر کردم ازت برای امضای قشگت

----------


## ali1st

اصلا ایران برعکس بقیه دنیاس در همه جا بیو تکنولوژی کارش تو بورسه تو ایران نه همه جا کامپیوتر تو بورسه تو ایران نه کار و بار درست نداره

----------


## Yaghi

> خب همين تاييد حرف من هست ديگه ..
> 
> الزامي نيست كه شما كامپيوتر بخوني تا بتوني كسب و كار اينترنتي راه بندازي ...


هیچ رشته الزامی نیست! الان دوست من هم سنه منه خار برقو کشیده بیرون :Yahoo (21):  سیم پیچی میکنه ماهی خدا تومن در میاره از همه چی برق سر در میاره فقط میره مدرک بگیره! هر رشته ای بخوای یاد گرفتنش به خودت بستگی داره دانشگاه واسه مدرکه بیشتر!

----------


## Yaghi

> خب همين تاييد حرف من هست ديگه ..
> 
> الزامي نيست كه شما كامپيوتر بخوني تا بتوني كسب و كار اينترنتي راه بندازي ...
> 
> هزار تا شركت هستن كه حاضرن با قيمت خيلي پايين هاستينگ و پشتيباني رو برات انجام بدن ...


سایت پر بازدید های ایران رو هاست دی ال هستن که خیلی خرجش بالاس! بستگی به نوع کار و بازدیدت داره اینا مهم نیس...

----------


## stephanie

اصلا بحث اين نيست :

استارتر پرسيده كامپيوتر با برق شما مياي ميگي كامپيوتر چون مثلا فلان سايت ادمينش اينقدر درآمد داره. 

و من هم ميگم   در آمد  وب سايت ها  ربطي به اينكه صاحبانشون كامپيوتر خونده باشن يا نه نداره   و اين دليلي براي بهتر بودن كامپيوتر نيست  ...

----------


## Yaghi

> اصلا بحث اين نيست :
> 
> استارتر پرسيده كامپيوتر با برق شما مياي ميگي كامپيوتر چون مثلا فلان سايت ادمينش اينقدر درآمد داره. 
> 
> و من هم ميگم   در آمد  وب سايت ها  ربطي به اينكه صاحبانشون كامپيوتر خونده باشن يا نه نداره   و اين دليلي براي بهتر بودن كامپيوتر نيست  ...


ای برادر من اون دوستمون گفت آینده کاری رشته کامپیوتر مشخص نیست منم گفتم اتفاقا دست خودمه آدمه هر رشته ای بخونی چه برق چه کامپیوتر و درست کار کنی نتیجه میده! بعد چجور ربط نداره؟  :Yahoo (21):  جز از علم کامپیوتره!

----------


## mehdirani

درسته من نخواستم اسم ها رو درست بگم
الان منم میتونم بگم
اندروید استودیو اشتباه است و با اکلیپس یا بیسیک 4 اندروید اکثرا نرم افزار اندروید مینویسن!

ولی در کل به نظر من توی هر چیز حرفه ای بودن مهمه
یه اشپژ حرفه ای میتونه درامد میلیونی داشته باشه
در حالی که یه مهندس برق حتی درامدش به میلیون هم نرسه(دیدم که میگم کار در فتوکپی و غیره  لیسانس خواجه نصیر)
پس باید  علاقه رو شرط گذاشت و به بازار کار توجه نکرد
مهندس رضا شیلخه(شلیخه) بچه سنندج هست توی هیچ شرکتی نیست مهندسی نرم افزار خونده ولی از کشور های خارجی براش دعوت نامه فرستادند reza.in
الان ماهانه 10 میلیون رو داره و CMSاختصاصی میزنه
در کل اینو میگم به هر شغلی عشق بورزی صد در صد موفقی ولو در دانشگاه هایی متوسط !ورشته های متوسط نمونه هم دور و ور همه هست




> دوست عزیز من خودم خیلی با کامپیوتر آشنا نیستم ولی به خاطر شغل برادرم یک چیزایی سر در میارم. برای مثال این چیزی که شما گفتید چند تا اشتباه داره. اول اینکه ویژوال بیسیک و c و c# و c++ نرم افزار نیستن بلکه زبان برنامه نویسی هستن که باهاشون نرم افزار مینویسن. ثانیا ویژوال بیسیک هنوز هم یکی از زبان های پرکاربرد هست که در ویژوال استودیو هم وجود داره.
> اما این را  قبول دارم که این عیب برای رشته کامپیوتر وجود داره که مرتب همه چی تغییر میکنه بنابراین باید تا آخر عمر کاریت مثل یک دانشجو درس بخونی.
> 
> اتفاقا برنامه نویس شدن حرفه ای شدن چندان هم سخت نیست. به دلیل محیط های برنامه نویسی کاربر پسندی مثل ویژوال استودیو و اندروید استودیو و غیره، الان برنامه نویسی کار خیلی ساده ای شده. به خصوص اینکه شما میتوانید در کدهاتون از کدهای از پیش نوشته شده استفاده کنبد و الان هم در مورد هر چیزی و به هر زبان برنامه نویسی که در وب بگردی کدشو پیدا میکنی. در ضمن خیلی از دانشجوهای ارشد و دکترا رشته های دیگه برای انجام پایان نامه شان مجبورن برنامه نویسی رو به صورت حرفه ای یاد بگیرن.

----------


## Mahdi110

دوستان ازهمه تشکر میکنم.
ممنون که وقت گذاشتید

----------

